# John Deere 5303 anyone have any experience good or bad?



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm looking for a tractor to basically do skid steer work but be able to get around when it gets greasy. I see my local dealer has a used 5303 with a the factory loader with about 500 hours on it. Looks well taken care of. I would like to know if anyone has had exposure to one of these and how they held up? Any input would be much appreciated.
Thanks Chris


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a 5505d which is kind of sort of similar, mine has the 8F/4R tranny. While not a shuttle shift by any stretch, low fwd and reverse are a straight push/pull and are synchronized. Mine is newer, so far so good.

But.....

There have been issues with the JD 5000 series tractors - don't know how wide spread. Don't know how much is the squeaky wheel being heard (rightfully) more than the many that are doing just fine year in and out (that we never hear about). Bottom line IMHO - is, there are some problems with the 5000 series JD's one can google. Again - knock on wood, mine is OK. I have an uncle that has a JD 5300 from new and it has over 3,000 hrs of everything from baling to moldboard plowing. Lots of tobacco field work. Never a problem - but he has a brain and takes care of his machinery.

The biggest thing I hear on these tractors is the dry clutch may not be so great with a loader, so if you're looking at skid steer duty, something to consider.

My brother has a JD with the 9/3 tranny, I've never drove it - don't know how it would be for fast fwd/reverse shifting.

One thing for sure with my 5055d, is the visibility is terrific and the turning radius is very tight - very handy in those regards.

The 5303 you're looking at sounds like a nice tractor.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not good Chris....made in India....problematic. A very cheaply made JD....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

What I was told when I was tractor shopping: The 03 series had parts cast in three different countries. To make them work, extra gaskets were applied.

I believe the 05 series is closer to the current D.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks the information guys, I think I will pass on this tractor.


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

Vol said:


> Not good Chris....made in India....problematic. A very cheaply made JD....
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

X2
I wish JD would stop with all the "grades" and just do quality. I almost got sucked into buying one for utility and loader work.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Well they go from the sublime to the ridiculous. Cheap clutches, and drive trains with no chassis weight for tractors whose main purpose is loader and bushhog work to R series 25 horse tractors. I mean really, if you are buying a 25 hp toy, why would you need an "R" series? I always thought an "economy tractor" was an oxymoron.


----------



## gf5205 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> Well they go from the sublime to the ridiculous. Cheap clutches, and drive trains with no chassis weight for tractors whose main purpose is loader and bushhog work to R series 25 horse tractors. I mean really, if you are buying a 25 hp toy, why would you need an "R" series? I always thought an "economy tractor" was an oxymoron.


I've had a 5203 since 2006. It had the instrument panel replaced under warranty, but other than that it has performed well. We use it baling small squares and spreading manure. I'm glad there was an economy series as I have no need for the extra weight, hydraulic capacity or a wet clutch. Choices are good.

Greg


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

How good are the almost current 5000 E series? From looking at some used ones the 5075 and 5065 E series look like they are what I'm looking for. I like them before they updated the styling, hate the clam shell fenders compared to the heavy looking steel flat top fenders.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Today's 5000E series is still made in "Pune, Maharashtra, India" according to TractorData.com. If they were priced according to where they're made it might make them easier to swallow. The 5000M series is assembled in Georgia from components made all over the world. The 5065M here on the farm has Mexico on the engine, Brazil on the hydraulics, an India front 2WD axle, and supposedly the transmission is made in China. The only things marked made in USA is the cab and the rims.


----------

